# Spec and Design Standards for October 2022 SE Exam



## Justover (Apr 27, 2022)

Any thoughts on the likelihood of the current list of specification and standards changing for the October 2022 exam? I went ahead and got all the codes currently listed printed and bound, not realizing that it hasn't yet been updated for October 2022. 

I'm also looking at purchasing the PPI PE Structural Reference Manual and PE Structural 16-Hour Practice Exam for Buildings, but if the specifications and standards change, they'll likely end up releasing a new edition of these as well? On the one hand, I don't want to spend money on these only to have them be outdated in a month or two, but on the other hand, I don't exactly want to wait another month to start studying..


----------



## MambaMentality24 (May 1, 2022)

Justover said:


> Any thoughts on the likelihood of the current list of specification and standards changing for the October 2022 exam? I went ahead and got all the codes currently listed printed and bound, not realizing that it hasn't yet been updated for October 2022.
> 
> I'm also looking at purchasing the PPI PE Structural Reference Manual and PE Structural 16-Hour Practice Exam for Buildings, but if the specifications and standards change, they'll likely end up releasing a new edition of these as well? On the one hand, I don't want to spend money on these only to have them be outdated in a month or two, but on the other hand, I don't exactly want to wait another month to start studying..


The current SE Exam code cycle was changed starting with the October 2021 exams and used IBC 2018. They use a 3 year cycle and it was supposed to change in April 2021 but was delayed because of COVID. The next code change should happen in April 2024 using IBC 2021. But 2024 is also the year it might change to CBT exam format.


----------



## psustruct (May 4, 2022)

The PPI Structural Reference Manual is not worth purchasing.... especially if you plan on taking the AEI courses.

The PPI Practice Exam MAAYYY have some benefit.


----------



## Reverse Polish (May 5, 2022)

Justover said:


> I'm also looking at purchasing the PPI PE Structural Reference Manual and PE Structural 16-Hour Practice Exam for Buildings, but if the specifications and standards change, they'll likely end up releasing a new edition of these as well? On the one hand, I don't want to spend money on these only to have them be outdated in a month or two, but on the other hand, I don't exactly want to wait another month to start studying..



I found the PPI 16-Hour Practice Exam (Schuster) to be extremely valuable in my preparation. Given that there is a scarcity of constructed response practice problems out there, it's not even a bad idea to pick up a cheap older edition just to have additional problems to work (even if the solutions presented are based on older codes). 

Best of success to you!


----------

